# AMH levels?



## Hopeful1926 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi, I just got my amh level and it is 135.0 pmol/L.  I'm beginning to become aware that this is very high?  What is too high?  any enlightenment would really help as I'm confused and finding it difficult to find a straight answer after a bit of quich research online.  Thanks so very much for any info!!


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hopeful,

I really havent got a clue what the levels mean. I think my amh is 7 something and was told that was a little low for my age but still within normal limits. Maybe best to ask your clinic rather than look online as maybe the results are measured differently in different clinics, and you dont want to worry yourself unnecessarily by comparing to a different measuring scale. 

If all clinics use the same one mine must be mega low  , and I hope your results mean lots of nice eggs for you.

Katie xx


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi ladies is your ahm levels the bloods you taken on day 2/3 cylcle day if so I got two results my fhs was 6.6 and my oestradiol was 108 dr traub said these results were normal!! Hope this helps still very new to all this 
X


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hopewish,

I think amh is different to fsh. Rfc and docs dont test amh which is your ovarian reserve. Dont know why they dont, prob a cost thing. Fsh tests prove you are ovulating I think  . I wouldnt get too caught up with the numbers etc as they will just be used to inform hospital of what doses to use. 

Katie


----------



## hopewishpray (Oct 11, 2010)

Thankyou katie that's good to know so much I'm still learning glad I've got a year to wait till I start treatment so hopefully I will be more clued up by then 
Which clinic are you with? I'm still considering origins but need to finish building our house first as I don't think I could cope with the stress of both! We hope to be finished before xmas so mayby look at it then.
What stage are you at katie?


----------

